# BLUE SCREEN (Windows Unxpected Shutdown)



## KMahuka (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi, I've been using this forum as a guest member for a while now to find solutions to problems. And I have found plenty but now I have a problem of my own. :sigh: 

Recetly my computer gave me the Blue Screen and starting dumping the memory, from past experience the last time I let it finish a memory dump I had only 25mb Free space (this was on my previous Windows XP) So I shut it down. Now I have a new computer but I got the Blue Screen this morning and let it perform the dump and restart. I got a solution from Problems and Solutions but all it said is it is a device driver and nothing else which isn't very useful. Im new to threading so any information required please let me know so I can give it to u. Thanks in advance :smile:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi KMahuka. . .

Welcome to the Tech Support Forum - Vista Support!

Well, I am glad you joined us after your guest appearances as you described, but am sorry it was done so under BSOD circumstances. So let's see if we can find out what the problems is and hopefully the item that you mentioned - the memory dumps will help.

As for those mini kernel memory dumps, please go to the folder c:\windows\minidump and gather all of the files you find there. Also, please run msinfo32 at an *Elevated* Administrative level - 
START | type msinfo32.exe into the start search box | right-click on msinfo32.exe | select Run as Administrator | the msinfo32 viewer should appear | save the file in NFO (System Information File) format - this is very important. 

Please zip them up and attach to your next post.

If you have any questions, please let me know - and also allow me a few days to run them as I will be without my primary laptop for several days while it goes in to be serviced for a hardware problem!

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Mahukka (Apr 23, 2008)

Hi sorry for the late reply...i've been on Holiday and only just got back. I reformatted my machine and the problem stopped but now it has happened again so this time I have attached the info documents as requested and included the dump files. I hope this helps...

Cheers,
KMahuka


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

The lone mini dump revealed a STOP error (bugcheck) of 0x0000000a (0x0000000, 0x0000001b, 0x00000001, 0x82503228), with the probable cause listed as the Microsoft USB Video Class driver usbvideo.sys. A bugcheck of 0xa = IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL and is indicative of a Microsoft Windows or a kernel-mode driver accessing paged memory when it should not have.

My guess on this is that a conflict arose - specifically overlapping memory addresses - between the Microsoft driver usbvideo.sys and the Chicony USB 2.0 camera webcam driver uvcftr_s.sys. If you have other software installed for a camera, un-install it then download and install the software from the Toshiba site, found HERE. I know that you have a Toshiba Satellite A210, but there are apparently three models. Enter your model information and look for the webcam camera software.

I have based my theory on the following - scroll to the right and you will see the name of the Toshiba webcam driver in red. The two areas in blue are the Microsoft driver usbvideo.sys, the one in green is tjhe Toshiba driver uvcftr_s.sys and show the overlapping memory addresses (1st column is the beginning address; second = ending address) of the drivers that were unloaded. The Microsoft driver in red is the alleged faulting module.


```
dfsc	8ff4a000	8ff61000	Sat Jan 19 00:28:20 2008 (47918a74)	0001f69c		dfsc.sys
<Unloaded>	[COLOR=blue]8ff61000	8ff78000[/COLOR]	Wed Dec 31 19:00:00 1969 (00000000)	00000000	None	\SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\usbvideo.sys
usbvideo	[COLOR=red]8ff61000	8ff81b80[/COLOR]	Sat Jan 19 00:53:38 2008 (47919062)	0002bd64	PDB	c:\symbols\usbvideo.pdb\C8AA3C6E15604BD1945581D1FD7055C71\usbvideo.pdb
<Unloaded>	[COLOR=darkgreen]8ff78000	8ff81000[/COLOR]	Wed Dec 31 19:00:00 1969 (00000000)	00000000	None	[COLOR=red]UVCFTR_S.SYS[/COLOR]
<Unloaded>	[COLOR=blue]8ff81000	8ffa2000[/COLOR]	Wed Dec 31 19:00:00 1969 (00000000)	00000000	None	usbvideo.sys
drmkaud	8ff82000	8ff8a000	Sat Jan 19 00:53:16 2008 (4791904c)	0000ab1b		drmkaud.sys
```
.

The following I found in the wercon (Problem Reports and Solutions) area of msinfo32 - you should check wercon out again. Also look at the Event Viewer for entries just prior to and at the time of the BSOD.

```
24/07/2008 10:33 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 275167505, type 5
Event Name: RADAR_PRE_LEAK_32
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: firefox.exe
P2: 1.9.0.3105
P3: 6.0.6001.2.1.0
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Users\Kelvin Mahuka\AppData\Local\Temp\RDR9CD4.tmp\empty.txt

These files may be available here:

23/07/2008 1:51 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 233311128, type 5
Event Name: Office11ShipAssert
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 1be6
P2: 12.0.6215.0
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Users\Kelvin Mahuka\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Office\ShipAsserts\winword.exe.1be6.dmp
C:\Users\Kelvin Mahuka\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Office\ShipAsserts\winword.exe.1be6.cvr
C:\Users\Kelvin Mahuka\AppData\Local\Temp\33178277.od

These files may be available here:
C:\Users\Kelvin Mahuka\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report1b1651d1
20/07/2008 6:33 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 233311128, type 5
Event Name: Office11ShipAssert
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 1be6
P2: 12.0.6215.0
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Users\Kelvin Mahuka\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Office\ShipAsserts\winword.exe.1be6.dmp
C:\Users\Kelvin Mahuka\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Office\ShipAsserts\winword.exe.1be6.cvr
C:\Users\Kelvin Mahuka\AppData\Local\Temp\9816862.od

These files may be available here:
C:\Users\Kelvin Mahuka\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report17addb92
1/08/2008 6:08 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 657569153, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: WLANExt.exe
P2: 6.0.6001.18000
P3: 47919073
P4: Dot1xCfg.dll
P5: 11.1.0.0
P6: 45edfbfd
P7: c0000005
P8: 00007b07
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report073c3e7c\WER1846.tmp.version.txt
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report073c3e7c\WER1847.tmp.appcompat.txt
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report073c3e7c\WER1913.tmp.hdmp
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report073c3e7c\WER3BE0.tmp.mdmp

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report04fca340
1/08/2008 5:52 AM	Application Error	Faulting application WLANExt.exe, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x47919073, faulting module Dot1xCfg.dll, version 11.1.0.0, time stamp 0x45edfbfd, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x00007b07, process id 0x7d4, application start time 0x01c8f36d1fdef746.
```

And finally, the dbug output:

```
Loading Dump File [D:\#Dumps\Mahukka - Vista - 08-01-08\Mini080108-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows Server 2008 Kernel Version 6001 (Service Pack 1) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 6001.18063.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Kernel base = 0x8244f000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0x82566c70
Debug session time: Fri Aug  1 06:56:53.868 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 5:02:20.113
Loading Kernel Symbols
........................................................................................................................................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.........
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck A, {0, 1b, 1, 82503228}

Probably caused by : usbvideo.sys ( usbvideo!ProcessIrpsThread+34 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If a kernel debugger is available get the stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000000, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000001b, IRQL
Arg3: 00000001, bitfield :
	bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
	bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)
Arg4: 82503228, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------


WRITE_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from 82586868
Unable to read MiSystemVaType memory at 82566420
 00000000 

CURRENT_IRQL:  1b

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!KeWaitForMultipleObjects+396
82503228 8902            mov     dword ptr [edx],eax

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA

PROCESS_NAME:  System

TRAP_FRAME:  bf215c84 -- (.trap 0xffffffffbf215c84)
ErrCode = 00000002
eax=868d10f0 ebx=868d10a8 ecx=84d353c0 edx=00000000 esi=82547920 edi=868d1020
eip=82503228 esp=bf215cf8 ebp=bf215d40 iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz ac pe nc
cs=0008  ss=0010  ds=0023  es=0023  fs=0030  gs=0000             efl=00010296
nt!KeWaitForMultipleObjects+0x396:
82503228 8902            mov     dword ptr [edx],eax  ds:0023:00000000=????????
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 82503228 to 824a9d84

STACK_TEXT:  
bf215c84 82503228 badb0d00 00000000 00000000 nt!KiTrap0E+0x2ac
bf215d40 8ff79eda 00000002 bf215d74 00000001 nt!KeWaitForMultipleObjects+0x396
bf215d7c 82624b18 86388e38 80e7a635 00000000 usbvideo!ProcessIrpsThread+0x34
bf215dc0 8247da3e 8ff79ea6 86388e38 00000000 nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x9d
00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 nt!KiThreadStartup+0x16


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
usbvideo!ProcessIrpsThread+34
8ff79eda 80bba700000000  cmp     byte ptr [ebx+0A7h],0

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  2

SYMBOL_NAME:  usbvideo!ProcessIrpsThread+34

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: usbvideo

IMAGE_NAME:  usbvideo.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  47919062

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xA_W_usbvideo!ProcessIrpsThread+34

BUCKET_ID:  0xA_W_usbvideo!ProcessIrpsThread+34

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

eax=82547920 ebx=0000001b ecx=8254f1f8 edx=0000017d esi=8254793c edi=bf2158f8
eip=824a9d84 esp=bf215c6c ebp=bf215c84 iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na pe nc
cs=0008  ss=0010  ds=0023  es=0023  fs=0030  gs=0000             efl=00000206
nt!KiTrap0E+0x2ac:
824a9d84 833d64dc578200  cmp     dword ptr [nt!KiFreezeFlag (8257dc64)],0 ds:0023:8257dc64=????????
ChildEBP RetAddr  Args to Child              
bf215c84 82503228 badb0d00 00000000 00000000 nt!KiTrap0E+0x2ac (FPO: [0,0] TrapFrame @ bf215c84)
bf215d40 8ff79eda 00000002 bf215d74 00000001 nt!KeWaitForMultipleObjects+0x396
bf215d7c 82624b18 86388e38 80e7a635 00000000 usbvideo!ProcessIrpsThread+0x34 (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
bf215dc0 8247da3e 8ff79ea6 86388e38 00000000 nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x9d
00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 nt!KiThreadStartup+0x16
start    end        module name
80609000 80611000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Jan 19 02:31:53 2008 (4791A769)
80611000 80671000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Jan 19 02:29:43 2008 (4791A6E7)
80671000 80682000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Sat Jan 19 02:31:21 2008 (4791A749)
80682000 8068a000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Sat Jan 19 02:27:15 2008 (4791A653)
8068a000 806cb000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:28:01 2008 (47918A61)
806cb000 807ab000   CI       CI.dll       Fri Feb 22 00:00:56 2008 (47BE5708)
807ab000 807df000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:53:40 2008 (47919064)
807df000 807ed000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:28:09 2008 (47918A69)
8241c000 8244f000   hal      halmacpi.dll Sat Jan 19 00:27:20 2008 (47918A38)
8244f000 82808000   nt       ntkrpamp.exe Sat Apr 26 01:28:17 2008 (4812BD71)
82a07000 82a83000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Sat Jan 19 00:52:21 2008 (47919015)
82a83000 82a90000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:52:19 2008 (47919013)
82a90000 82ad6000   acpi     acpi.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:32:48 2008 (47918B80)
82ad6000 82adf000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:53:08 2008 (47919044)
82adf000 82ae7000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Sat Jan 19 00:32:51 2008 (47918B83)
82ae7000 82b0e000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:32:57 2008 (47918B89)
82b0e000 82b1d000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:49:54 2008 (47918F82)
82b1d000 82b1f900   compbatt compbatt.sys Sat Jan 19 00:32:47 2008 (47918B7F)
82b20000 82b2a000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Sat Jan 19 00:32:45 2008 (47918B7D)
82b2a000 82b39000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:51 2008 (47918F7F)
82b39000 82b83000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:50:00 2008 (47918F88)
82b83000 82b8a000   intelide intelide.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:42 2008 (47918F76)
82b8a000 82b98000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Sat Jan 19 00:49:40 2008 (47918F74)
82b98000 82bc5000   pcmcia   pcmcia.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:32:56 2008 (47918B88)
82bc5000 82bd5000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:13 2008 (47918F59)
82bd5000 82be2000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:53:40 2008 (47919064)
82be2000 82bf3000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Jan 19 00:56:28 2008 (4791910C)
88400000 8840b000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     unavailable (00000000)
8840c000 884ca000   iaStor   iaStor.sys   Mon Feb 12 15:46:47 2007 (45D0D237)
884ca000 884d2000   atapi    atapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:49:40 2008 (47918F74)
884d2000 884f0000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Jan 19 00:49:40 2008 (47918F74)
884f0000 884f9000   msahci   msahci.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:51:36 2006 (4549B198)
884f9000 8852b000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:28:10 2008 (47918A6A)
8852b000 8853b000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Sat Jan 19 00:34:27 2008 (47918BE3)
8853b000 885ac000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:41:20 2008 (47918D80)
885ac000 885c1000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:56:43 2008 (4791911B)
885c1000 885eb000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Jan 19 00:49:21 2008 (47918F61)
885eb000 885f5000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Sat Jan 19 00:32:55 2008 (47918B87)
885f5000 885ff280   tosporte tosporte.sys Tue Oct 10 06:33:20 2006 (452B76F0)
88602000 8870d000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:55:51 2008 (479190E7)
8870d000 88738000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    unavailable (00000000)
88738000 88772000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Jan 19 00:56:19 2008 (47919103)
88772000 8877a000   FwLnk    FwLnk.sys    Sun Nov 19 09:11:12 2006 (45606600)
8877a000 88789000   intelppm intelppm.sys Sat Jan 19 00:27:20 2008 (47918A38)
88789000 887c2000   yk60x86  yk60x86.sys  Tue Jan 09 12:15:10 2007 (45A3CD9E)
887c2000 887e5000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:56:32 2008 (47919110)
887e5000 887f9000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:56:34 2008 (47919112)
88801000 888e8000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sat Apr 26 02:00:17 2008 (4812C4F1)
888e8000 88903000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Jan 19 00:55:44 2008 (479190E0)
88903000 88924000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:49:36 2008 (47918F70)
88924000 889e2000   dump_iaStor dump_iaStor.sys Mon Feb 12 15:46:47 2007 (45D0D237)
889ef000 889fa000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:50 2008 (479190E6)
88a00000 88a09000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:55:40 2008 (479190DC)
88a0a000 88b19000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:28:54 2008 (47918A96)
88b19000 88b52000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:50:10 2008 (47918F92)
88b52000 88b56180   TVALZ_O  TVALZ_O.SYS  Thu Nov 08 22:07:46 2007 (4733CF02)
88b57000 88ba2000   tos_sps32 tos_sps32.sys Thu Oct 26 04:52:11 2006 (4540773B)
88ba2000 88baa000   spldr    spldr.sys    Thu Jun 21 20:29:17 2007 (467B17DD)
88baa000 88bb9000   mup      mup.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:28:20 2008 (47918A74)
88bb9000 88be0000   ecache   ecache.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:50:47 2008 (47918FB7)
88be0000 88bf1000   disk     disk.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:49:47 2008 (47918F7B)
88bf1000 88bfa000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:52:27 2006 (4549B1CB)
8c802000 8ceda000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Wed May 16 01:16:15 2007 (464A939F)
8ceda000 8cf79000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:36:36 2008 (47918C64)
8cf79000 8cf86000   watchdog watchdog.sys Sat Jan 19 00:35:29 2008 (47918C21)
8cf86000 8cf98000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Tue Nov 27 18:18:41 2007 (474CA5D1)
8cf98000 8cfa3000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:53:20 2008 (47919050)
8cfa3000 8cfe1000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Sat Jan 19 00:53:23 2008 (47919053)
8cfe1000 8cff0000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:53:21 2008 (47919051)
8cff0000 8cffe000   circlass circlass.sys Sat Jan 19 00:53:24 2008 (47919054)
8d003000 8d232000   NETw4v32 NETw4v32.sys Wed Sep 26 09:12:18 2007 (46FA5AB2)
8d232000 8d241200   ohci1394 ohci1394.sys Sat Jan 19 00:53:33 2008 (4791905D)
8d242000 8d24f080   1394BUS  1394BUS.SYS  Sat Jan 19 00:53:27 2008 (47919057)
8d250000 8d29c000   tifm21   tifm21.sys   Wed Jan 24 15:34:40 2007 (45B7C2E0)
8d29c000 8d2b6000   sdbus    sdbus.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:32:56 2008 (47918B88)
8d2b6000 8d2c9000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:17 2008 (47918F5D)
8d2c9000 8d2d4000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:14 2008 (47918F5A)
8d2d4000 8d302500   SynTP    SynTP.sys    Thu Dec 06 20:41:53 2007 (4758A4E1)
8d303000 8d304700   USBD     USBD.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:17 2008 (4791904D)
8d305000 8d310000   mouclass mouclass.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:14 2008 (47918F5A)
8d310000 8d313f00   tdcmdpst tdcmdpst.sys Tue Oct 17 22:50:02 2006 (4535965A)
8d314000 8d32c000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:49:50 2008 (47918F7E)
8d32c000 8d32f780   CmBatt   CmBatt.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:32:47 2008 (47918B7F)
8d330000 8d332400   tosrfec  tosrfec.sys  Mon Oct 23 03:32:19 2006 (453C7003)
8d333000 8d342d80   tosrfcom tosrfcom.sys Mon Aug 01 03:45:06 2005 (42EDD302)
8d343000 8d371000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:50:44 2008 (47918FB4)
8d371000 8d3b2000   storport storport.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:49 2008 (47918F7D)
8d3b2000 8d3bd000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Jan 19 00:57:10 2008 (47919136)
8d3bd000 8d3d4000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:56:33 2008 (47919111)
8d3d4000 8d3df000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Sat Jan 19 00:56:24 2008 (47919108)
8d3df000 8d3ee000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Sat Jan 19 00:56:33 2008 (47919111)
8d3ee000 8d3fe000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:01:06 2008 (47919222)
8d3fe000 8d3ff380   swenum   swenum.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:20 2008 (47918F60)
8f600000 8f608000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Sat Jan 19 01:01:09 2008 (47919225)
8f60a000 8f649000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Wed Nov 01 21:43:11 2006 (45494D2F)
8f649000 8f676000   portcls  portcls.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:53:17 2008 (4791904D)
8f676000 8f69b000   drmk     drmk.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:53:02 2008 (47919E4E)
8f69b000 8f7b6aa0   AGRSM    AGRSM.sys    Tue Nov 28 15:10:55 2006 (456C97CF)
8f7b7000 8f7c0000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:56:31 2008 (4791910F)
8f7c0000 8f7c6380   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:53:16 2008 (4791904C)
8f7c7000 8f7d3000   vga      vga.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:52:06 2008 (47919006)
8f7d3000 8f7f4000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:52:10 2008 (4791900A)
8f7f4000 8f7fc000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:01:08 2008 (47919224)
8f804000 8f9b2e80   RTKVHDA  RTKVHDA.sys  Wed Apr 25 05:03:53 2007 (462F1979)
8f9b3000 8f9c0000   modem    modem.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:57:16 2008 (4791913C)
8f9c0000 8f9e3000   klif     klif.sys     Tue May 15 04:40:47 2007 (4649720F)
8f9e3000 8f9ec000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   unavailable (00000000)
8f9ec000 8f9f3000   Null     Null.SYS     unavailable (00000000)
8f9f3000 8f9fa000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:49:10 2008 (47918F56)
8fe05000 8fe1b000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:55:58 2008 (479190EE)
8fe1b000 8fe38000   kl1      kl1.sys      Wed Apr 16 06:21:59 2008 (4805D347)
8fe38000 8fe4c000   smb      smb.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:55:27 2008 (479190CF)
8fe4c000 8fe94000   afd      afd.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:57:00 2008 (4791912C)
8fe94000 8fec6000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:55:33 2008 (479190D5)
8fec6000 8fedc000   pacer    pacer.sys    Fri Apr 04 21:21:42 2008 (47F6D426)
8fedc000 8fee3000   klim6    klim6.sys    Wed Apr 04 06:59:01 2007 (461384F5)
8fee3000 8fef1000   netbios  netbios.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:55:45 2008 (479190E1)
8fef1000 8ff04000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:56:31 2008 (4791910F)
8ff04000 8ff40000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:28:34 2008 (47918A82)
8ff40000 8ff4a000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Sat Jan 19 00:55:50 2008 (479190E6)
8ff4a000 8ff61000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:28:20 2008 (47918A74)
8ff61000 8ff81b80   usbvideo usbvideo.sys Sat Jan 19 00:53:38 2008 (47919062)
8ff82000 8ff8a000   drmkaud  drmkaud.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:53:16 2008 (4791904C)
8ffa2000 8ffa9d80   tcusb    tcusb.sys    Sat Oct 28 00:25:50 2006 (4542DBCE)
8ffaa000 8ffb7000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:43 2008 (47918F77)
8ffb7000 8ffc1000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:36:12 2008 (47918C4C)
8ffc1000 8ffd0000   monitor  monitor.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:52:19 2008 (47919013)
8ffd0000 8ffeb000   luafv    luafv.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:30:35 2008 (47918AFB)
98220000 98421000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
98440000 98449000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
98460000 9846e000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
9b800000 9b8af000   spsys    spsys.sys    Thu Jun 21 20:33:02 2007 (467B18BE)
9b8af000 9b8bf000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:03 2008 (479190B7)
9b8bf000 9b8e9000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:53:58 2008 (47919076)
9b8e9000 9b8f3000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:55:40 2008 (479190DC)
9b8f3000 9b906000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:03 2008 (479190B7)
9b906000 9b971000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:55:21 2008 (479190C9)
9b971000 9b98e000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:29:11 2008 (47918AA7)
9b98e000 9b9a7000   bowser   bowser.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:28:26 2008 (47918A7A)
9b9a7000 9b9bc000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:54:45 2008 (479190A5)
9b9bc000 9b9dc000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:28:44 2008 (47918A8C)
9b9dc000 9b9fb000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:28:33 2008 (47918A81)
9ca06000 9ca3f000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Sat Jan 19 00:28:40 2008 (47918A88)
9ca3f000 9ca57000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Sat Jan 19 00:28:35 2008 (47918A83)
9ca57000 9ca7e000   srv2     srv2.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:29:14 2008 (47918AAA)
9ca7e000 9caca000   srv      srv.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:29:25 2008 (47918AB5)
9caca000 9cae1000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:53:29 2008 (47919059)
9cae2000 9cbc0000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 04:55:32 2006 (453C8384)
9cbc0000 9cbca000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:32 2006 (45080528)
9cbca000 9cbd6000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Jan 19 00:56:07 2008 (479190F7)
9cbd6000 9cbe1000   sbapifs  sbapifs.sys  Tue Jun 12 09:17:03 2007 (466E9CCF)
9cbe1000 9cbf7000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:28:02 2008 (47918A62)
9cbf7000 9cc00000   UVCFTR_S UVCFTR_S.SYS Fri Apr 13 22:32:08 2007 (46203D28)

Unloaded modules:
8ff61000 8ff78000   usbccgp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8ff81000 8ffa2000   usbvideo.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8ff78000 8ff81000   UVCFTR_S.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9cbf7000 9cbf9000   MSPQM.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8ffeb000 8fff3000   drmkaud.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9caca000 9cae2000   parport.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
88924000 88931000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
88931000 889ef000   dump_iaStor.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8f7b7000 8f7c0000   kbdhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
0: kd> lmvm usbvideo
start    end        module name
8ff61000 8ff81b80   usbvideo   (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\usbvideo.pdb\C8AA3C6E15604BD1945581D1FD7055C71\usbvideo.pdb
    Loaded symbol image file: usbvideo.sys
    Mapped memory image file: c:\symbols\usbvideo.sys\4791906220b80\usbvideo.sys
    Image path: \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\usbvideo.sys
    Image name: usbvideo.sys
    Timestamp:        Sat Jan 19 00:53:38 2008 (47919062)
    CheckSum:         0002BD64
    ImageSize:        00020B80
    File version:     6.0.6001.18000
    Product version:  6.0.6001.18000
    File flags:       0 (Mask 3F)
    File OS:          40004 NT Win32
    File type:        3.0 Driver
    File date:        00000000.00000000
    Translations:     0409.04b0
    CompanyName:      Microsoft Corporation
    ProductName:      Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
    InternalName:     usbvideo.sys
    OriginalFilename: usbvideo.sys
    ProductVersion:   6.0.6001.18000
    FileVersion:      6.0.6001.18000 (longhorn_rtm.080118-1840)
    FileDescription:  USB Video Class Driver
    LegalCopyright:   © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
```
.

This is all that I can obtain from the lone mini kernel dump at this time.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Mahukka (Apr 23, 2008)

Cheers, I've removed the Chicony USB 2.0 Camera software and reinstalled it with one from the Toshiba website as you suggested. Computer hasn't had any problems since the BSOD but it has been rather slow. For example media player takes about 6seconds or so to start playing a song on start-up or it cannot recover from pausing audio instead it gives an error and I have to restart the song. Also, occasionally it freezes (the audio that is not the computer) so i'm still wondering whether the problem still persists. But thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## bdesmondMVP (May 19, 2008)

There is a lock involved here and we're running at IRQL 27 which is illegal. Address spaces aren't a factor...

The webcam is a good guess - let's see if the bugcheck is gone.

As for the sluggish system performance, no this isn't normal. What is the error from media player?


----------



## Mahukka (Apr 23, 2008)

The error in media player was simply, windows media player cannot find the file. The file was obviously there though. But all I have to do is restart the media. I've been observing my PC for the past few days, I had one or two incidences where the sound stuttered (for approx 1.5secs) but continue which didn't seem like a good sigh even though it happened once. Today whilst I was browsing and playing music at my uni the sound stuttered and I got the BSOD again. I have attached the mini dump. 

With regard to the Chicony webcam I re-installed it as requested in the earlier post. I also disabled it a few days ago so when I got the BSOD the camera was disabled and the software wasn't running (i.e. I removed it from the startup items). What should I do next? Obviously the problem still exists and I need to figure out why...

Thanks again,
KMahuka

1 more thing, If you need more info to help me analyse the problem please include steps to follow. Makes life easier thanx


----------



## Mahukka (Apr 23, 2008)

Today I got the media player error. I attached a screen shot. Just to remind you, when I pause my music sometimes I gives me that error. Its more of an annoying problem that anything. Just if anyone knows what could be causing it please let me know along with my BSOD problem help.

Cheers in advance,
Mahukka


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

The last dump file had a bugcheck of 0x000000d1 (0x00000000, 0x00000002, 0x00000008, 0x00000000) listing the probable cause as tdi.sys, a Microsoft NETIO legacy support driver.

However, based on other information contained within the dump, I would take a closer look at Kaspersky, as several of the drivers have dates on them as far back as April 2007. 

I suggest that you check with Kaspersky to see if you have the latest version installed. Also check in with Toshiba support and make sure that you have any updates from them installed as I also see a few outdated Toshiba drivers from 2005 and 2006 that were loaded at the time of the crash.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.9.0003.113 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [A:\D\#Dumps\Mahukka_Vista_08-01-08\Mini081408-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: RV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows Server 2008 Kernel Version 6001 (Service Pack 1) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 6001.18063.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Kernel base = 0x8261e000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0x82735c70
Debug session time: Thu Aug 14 04:25:04.073 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 16:00:46.565
Loading Kernel Symbols
..........................................................................................................................................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
...............................
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck D1, {0, 2, 8, 0}

Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\klim6.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for klim6.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for klim6.sys
Probably caused by : tdx.sys ( tdx!TdxEventReceiveMessagesTransportAddress+48e )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If kernel debugger is available get stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000000, memory referenced
Arg2: 00000002, IRQL
Arg3: 00000008, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
Arg4: 00000000, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------


READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from 82755868
Unable to read MiSystemVaType memory at 82735420
 00000000 

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

FAULTING_IP: 
+0
00000000 ??              ???

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1

TRAP_FRAME:  897334e8 -- (.trap 0xffffffff897334e8)
ErrCode = 00000010
eax=00000016 ebx=89733634 ecx=00000000 edx=00000000 esi=86dbe092 edi=84f48348
eip=00000000 esp=8973355c ebp=00000086 iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz ac pe nc
cs=0008  ss=0010  ds=0023  es=0023  fs=0030  gs=0000             efl=00010296
00000000 ??              ???
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 00000000 to 82678d84

FAILED_INSTRUCTION_ADDRESS: 
+0
00000000 ??              ???

STACK_TEXT:  
897334e8 00000000 badb0d00 00000000 00000000 nt!KiTrap0E+0x2ac
WARNING: Frame IP not in any known module. Following frames may be wrong.
89733558 8f5b6ded 00000000 00000016 89733634 0x0
89733598 807e3392 84f48348 00000016 89733634 0x8f5b6ded
897336a4 88a7b9c1 00000000 897336f8 88a7b280 tdx!TdxEventReceiveMessagesTransportAddress+0x48e
897336bc 897336f8 88a7b3b2 86c63008 897336e0 tcpip!InetFilterDatagramBySessionInformationAf+0x27
897336f8 88a73e12 00000000 00000001 00000000 0x897336f8
89733744 88a73eb1 8625e410 00256000 89733780 tcpip!UdpReceiveDatagrams+0x112
89733754 88a71fef 89733768 c000023e 00000000 tcpip!UdpNlClientReceiveDatagrams+0x12
89733780 88a71db2 88ac8fdc 897337d4 c000023e tcpip!IppDeliverListToProtocol+0x49
897337a0 88a71cd9 88ac8c68 00000011 897337d4 tcpip!IppProcessDeliverList+0x2a
897337f8 88a714cc 88ac8c68 00000011 85263df8 tcpip!IppReceiveHeaderBatch+0x1eb
89733888 8fee6404 86f08610 00000000 82736701 tcpip!IpFlcReceivePackets+0xbe1
89733914 888db0b0 02abb1e4 00000000 00000000 wanarp!WanNdisReceivePackets+0x4e2
89733948 888cd7e3 00592888 8500c018 00000000 ndis!ndisMIndicateNetBufferListsToOpen+0xab
89733ad4 8880e57f 870c60e8 8f592888 00000000 ndis!ndisMDispatchReceiveNetBufferLists+0x7c
89733af0 88839d88 870c60e8 8500c018 00000000 ndis!ndisMTopReceiveNetBufferLists+0x2c
89733b0c 88839d5f 8f48bc10 8500c018 00000000 ndis!ndisFilterIndicateReceiveNetBufferLists+0x20
89733b28 8feb75a8 8f48bc10 8500c018 00000000 ndis!NdisFIndicateReceiveNetBufferLists+0x1b
89733b64 88839d88 8f48b968 8500c018 00000000 pacer!PcFilterReceiveNetBufferLists+0xd2
89733b80 88839d5f 8f48f940 8500c018 00000000 ndis!ndisFilterIndicateReceiveNetBufferLists+0x20
89733b9c 8feca023 8f48f940 8500c018 00000000 ndis!NdisFIndicateReceiveNetBufferLists+0x1b
00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 klim6+0x2023


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
tdx!TdxEventReceiveMessagesTransportAddress+48e
807e3392 3d160000c0      cmp     eax,0C0000016h

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  3

SYMBOL_NAME:  tdx!TdxEventReceiveMessagesTransportAddress+48e

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: tdx

IMAGE_NAME:  tdx.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  479190ee

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xD1_CODE_AV_NULL_IP_tdx!TdxEventReceiveMessagesTransportAddress+48e

BUCKET_ID:  0xD1_CODE_AV_NULL_IP_tdx!TdxEventReceiveMessagesTransportAddress+48e

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

eax=805d1120 ebx=00000002 ecx=8271e1f8 edx=00000103 esi=805d113c edi=89733160
eip=82678d84 esp=897334d0 ebp=897334e8 iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na po nc
cs=0008  ss=0010  ds=0023  es=0023  fs=0030  gs=0000             efl=00000202
nt!KiTrap0E+0x2ac:
82678d84 833d64cc748200  cmp     dword ptr [nt!KiFreezeFlag (8274cc64)],0 ds:0023:8274cc64=????????
ChildEBP RetAddr  Args to Child              
897334e8 00000000 badb0d00 00000000 00000000 nt!KiTrap0E+0x2ac (FPO: [0,0] TrapFrame @ 897334e8)
WARNING: Frame IP not in any known module. Following frames may be wrong.
89733558 8f5b6ded 00000000 00000016 89733634 0x0
89733598 807e3392 84f48348 00000016 89733634 0x8f5b6ded
897336a4 88a7b9c1 00000000 897336f8 88a7b280 tdx!TdxEventReceiveMessagesTransportAddress+0x48e (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
897336bc 897336f8 88a7b3b2 86c63008 897336e0 tcpip!InetFilterDatagramBySessionInformationAf+0x27 (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
897336f8 88a73e12 00000000 00000001 00000000 0x897336f8
89733744 88a73eb1 8625e410 00256000 89733780 tcpip!UdpReceiveDatagrams+0x112 (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
89733754 88a71fef 89733768 c000023e 00000000 tcpip!UdpNlClientReceiveDatagrams+0x12 (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
89733780 88a71db2 88ac8fdc 897337d4 c000023e tcpip!IppDeliverListToProtocol+0x49 (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
897337a0 88a71cd9 88ac8c68 00000011 897337d4 tcpip!IppProcessDeliverList+0x2a (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
897337f8 88a714cc 88ac8c68 00000011 85263df8 tcpip!IppReceiveHeaderBatch+0x1eb (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
89733888 8fee6404 86f08610 00000000 82736701 tcpip!IpFlcReceivePackets+0xbe1 (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
89733914 888db0b0 02abb1e4 00000000 00000000 wanarp!WanNdisReceivePackets+0x4e2 (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
89733948 888cd7e3 00592888 8500c018 00000000 ndis!ndisMIndicateNetBufferListsToOpen+0xab (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
89733ad4 8880e57f 870c60e8 8f592888 00000000 ndis!ndisMDispatchReceiveNetBufferLists+0x7c (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
89733af0 88839d88 870c60e8 8500c018 00000000 ndis!ndisMTopReceiveNetBufferLists+0x2c (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
89733b0c 88839d5f 8f48bc10 8500c018 00000000 ndis!ndisFilterIndicateReceiveNetBufferLists+0x20 (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
89733b28 8feb75a8 8f48bc10 8500c018 00000000 ndis!NdisFIndicateReceiveNetBufferLists+0x1b (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
89733b64 88839d88 8f48b968 8500c018 00000000 pacer!PcFilterReceiveNetBufferLists+0xd2 (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
89733b80 88839d5f 8f48f940 8500c018 00000000 ndis!ndisFilterIndicateReceiveNetBufferLists+0x20 (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
start    end        module name
8060a000 80612000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Jan 19 02:31:53 2008 (4791A769)
80612000 80672000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Jan 19 02:29:43 2008 (4791A6E7)
80672000 80683000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Sat Jan 19 02:31:21 2008 (4791A749)
80683000 8068b000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Sat Jan 19 02:27:15 2008 (4791A653)
8068b000 806cc000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:28:01 2008 (47918A61)
806cc000 807ac000   CI       CI.dll       Fri Feb 22 00:00:56 2008 (47BE5708)
807ac000 807e0000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:53:40 2008 (47919064)
807e0000 807f6000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:55:58 2008 (479190EE)
8261e000 829d7000   nt       ntkrpamp.exe Sat Apr 26 01:28:17 2008 (4812BD71)
829d7000 82a0a000   hal      halmacpi.dll Sat Jan 19 00:27:20 2008 (47918A38)
88405000 88481000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Sat Jan 19 00:52:21 2008 (47919015)
88481000 8848e000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:52:19 2008 (47919013)
8848e000 884d4000   acpi     acpi.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:32:48 2008 (47918B80)
884d4000 884dd000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:53:08 2008 (47919044)
884dd000 884e5000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Sat Jan 19 00:32:51 2008 (47918B83)
884e5000 8850c000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:32:57 2008 (47918B89)
8850c000 8851b000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:49:54 2008 (47918F82)
8851b000 8851d900   compbatt compbatt.sys Sat Jan 19 00:32:47 2008 (47918B7F)
8851e000 88528000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Sat Jan 19 00:32:45 2008 (47918B7D)
88528000 88537000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:51 2008 (47918F7F)
88537000 88581000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:50:00 2008 (47918F88)
88581000 88588000   intelide intelide.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:42 2008 (47918F76)
88588000 88596000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Sat Jan 19 00:49:40 2008 (47918F74)
88596000 885c3000   pcmcia   pcmcia.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:32:56 2008 (47918B88)
885c3000 885d3000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:13 2008 (47918F59)
885d3000 885e4000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Jan 19 00:56:28 2008 (4791910C)
885e4000 885ef000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     unavailable (00000000)
885ef000 885fd000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:28:09 2008 (47918A69)
88600000 8860a280   tosporte tosporte.sys Tue Oct 10 06:33:20 2006 (452B76F0)
8860f000 886cd000   iaStor   iaStor.sys   Mon Feb 12 15:46:47 2007 (45D0D237)
886cd000 886d5000   atapi    atapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:49:40 2008 (47918F74)
886d5000 886f3000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Jan 19 00:49:40 2008 (47918F74)
886f3000 886fc000   msahci   msahci.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:51:36 2006 (4549B198)
886fc000 8872e000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:28:10 2008 (47918A6A)
8872e000 8873e000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Sat Jan 19 00:34:27 2008 (47918BE3)
8873e000 887af000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:41:20 2008 (47918D80)
887af000 887c4000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:56:43 2008 (4791911B)
887c4000 887d4000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:01:06 2008 (47919222)
887d4000 887fe000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Jan 19 00:49:21 2008 (47918F61)
88800000 8880d000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:53:40 2008 (47919064)
8880d000 88918000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:55:51 2008 (479190E7)
88918000 88943000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    unavailable (00000000)
88943000 8897d000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Jan 19 00:56:19 2008 (47919103)
8897d000 8898c000   intelppm intelppm.sys Sat Jan 19 00:27:20 2008 (47918A38)
8898c000 889c5000   yk60x86  yk60x86.sys  Tue Jan 09 12:15:10 2007 (45A3CD9E)
889c5000 889e8000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:56:32 2008 (47919110)
889e8000 889fc000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:56:34 2008 (47919112)
88a03000 88aea000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sat Apr 26 02:00:17 2008 (4812C4F1)
88aea000 88b05000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Jan 19 00:55:44 2008 (479190E0)
88b05000 88b26000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:49:36 2008 (47918F70)
88b26000 88be4000   dump_iaStor dump_iaStor.sys Mon Feb 12 15:46:47 2007 (45D0D237)
88be4000 88bef000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:50 2008 (479190E6)
88bef000 88bf8000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:55:40 2008 (479190DC)
88bf8000 88c00000   FwLnk    FwLnk.sys    Sun Nov 19 09:11:12 2006 (45606600)
88c03000 88d12000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:28:54 2008 (47918A96)
88d12000 88d4b000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:50:10 2008 (47918F92)
88d4b000 88d4f180   TVALZ_O  TVALZ_O.SYS  Thu Nov 08 22:07:46 2007 (4733CF02)
88d50000 88d9b000   tos_sps32 tos_sps32.sys Thu Oct 26 04:52:11 2006 (4540773B)
88d9b000 88da3000   spldr    spldr.sys    Thu Jun 21 20:29:17 2007 (467B17DD)
88da3000 88db2000   mup      mup.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:28:20 2008 (47918A74)
88db2000 88dd9000   ecache   ecache.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:50:47 2008 (47918FB7)
88dd9000 88dea000   disk     disk.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:49:47 2008 (47918F7B)
88dea000 88df3000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:52:27 2006 (4549B1CB)
8c804000 8cedc000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Wed May 16 01:16:15 2007 (464A939F)
8cedc000 8cf7b000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:36:36 2008 (47918C64)
8cf7b000 8cf88000   watchdog watchdog.sys Sat Jan 19 00:35:29 2008 (47918C21)
8cf88000 8cf9a000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Tue Nov 27 18:18:41 2007 (474CA5D1)
8cf9a000 8cfa5000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:53:20 2008 (47919050)
8cfa5000 8cfe3000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Sat Jan 19 00:53:23 2008 (47919053)
8cfe3000 8cff2000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:53:21 2008 (47919051)
8cff2000 8d000000   circlass circlass.sys Sat Jan 19 00:53:24 2008 (47919054)
8d206000 8d435000   NETw4v32 NETw4v32.sys Wed Sep 26 09:12:18 2007 (46FA5AB2)
8d435000 8d444200   ohci1394 ohci1394.sys Sat Jan 19 00:53:33 2008 (4791905D)
8d445000 8d452080   1394BUS  1394BUS.SYS  Sat Jan 19 00:53:27 2008 (47919057)
8d453000 8d49f000   tifm21   tifm21.sys   Wed Jan 24 15:34:40 2007 (45B7C2E0)
8d4b9000 8d4cc000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:17 2008 (47918F5D)
8d4cc000 8d4d7000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:14 2008 (47918F5A)
8d4d7000 8d506200   SynTP    SynTP.sys    Tue Jun 17 14:37:15 2008 (4858045B)
8d507000 8d508700   USBD     USBD.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:17 2008 (4791904D)
8d509000 8d514000   mouclass mouclass.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:14 2008 (47918F5A)
8d514000 8d517f00   tdcmdpst tdcmdpst.sys Tue Oct 17 22:50:02 2006 (4535965A)
8d518000 8d530000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:49:50 2008 (47918F7E)
8d530000 8d533780   CmBatt   CmBatt.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:32:47 2008 (47918B7F)
8d534000 8d536400   tosrfec  tosrfec.sys  Mon Oct 23 03:32:19 2006 (453C7003)
8d537000 8d546d80   tosrfcom tosrfcom.sys Mon Aug 01 03:45:06 2005 (42EDD302)
8d547000 8d575000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:50:44 2008 (47918FB4)
8d575000 8d5b6000   storport storport.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:49 2008 (47918F7D)
8d5b6000 8d5c1000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Jan 19 00:57:10 2008 (47919136)
8d5c1000 8d5d8000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:56:33 2008 (47919111)
8d5d8000 8d5e3000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Sat Jan 19 00:56:24 2008 (47919108)
8d5e3000 8d5f2000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Sat Jan 19 00:56:33 2008 (47919111)
8d5f2000 8d5f3380   swenum   swenum.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:20 2008 (47918F60)
8d5f4000 8d5fe000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Sat Jan 19 00:32:55 2008 (47918B87)
8f606000 8f645000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Wed Nov 01 21:43:11 2006 (45494D2F)
8f645000 8f672000   portcls  portcls.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:53:17 2008 (4791904D)
8f672000 8f697000   drmk     drmk.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:53:02 2008 (47919E4E)
8f697000 8f7b2aa0   AGRSM    AGRSM.sys    Tue Nov 28 15:10:55 2006 (456C97CF)
8f7b3000 8f7bc000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:56:31 2008 (4791910F)
8f7bc000 8f7c8000   vga      vga.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:52:06 2008 (47919006)
8f7c8000 8f7e9000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:52:10 2008 (4791900A)
8f7e9000 8f7f1000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:01:08 2008 (47919224)
8f7f1000 8f7f9000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Sat Jan 19 01:01:09 2008 (47919225)
8f800000 8f806380   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:53:16 2008 (4791904C)
8f807000 8f9b5e80   RTKVHDA  RTKVHDA.sys  Wed Apr 25 05:03:53 2007 (462F1979)
8f9b6000 8f9c3000   modem    modem.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:57:16 2008 (4791913C)
8f9c3000 8f9e6000   klif     klif.sys     Tue May 15 04:40:47 2007 (4649720F)
8f9e6000 8f9ef000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   unavailable (00000000)
8f9ef000 8f9f6000   Null     Null.SYS     unavailable (00000000)
8f9f6000 8f9fd000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:49:10 2008 (47918F56)
8fe07000 8fe24000   kl1      kl1.sys      Wed Apr 16 06:21:59 2008 (4805D347)
8fe24000 8fe38000   smb      smb.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:55:27 2008 (479190CF)
8fe38000 8fe80000   afd      afd.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:57:00 2008 (4791912C)
8fe80000 8feb2000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:55:33 2008 (479190D5)
8feb2000 8fec8000   pacer    pacer.sys    Fri Apr 04 21:21:42 2008 (47F6D426)
8fec8000 8fecf000   klim6    klim6.sys    Wed Apr 04 06:59:01 2007 (461384F5)
8fecf000 8fedd000   netbios  netbios.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:55:45 2008 (479190E1)
8fedd000 8fef0000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:56:31 2008 (4791910F)
8fef0000 8ff2c000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:28:34 2008 (47918A82)
8ff2c000 8ff36000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Sat Jan 19 00:55:50 2008 (479190E6)
8ff36000 8ff4d000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:28:20 2008 (47918A74)
8ff4d000 8ff68d00   tosrfbd  tosrfbd.sys  Thu Feb 22 05:56:23 2007 (45DD76D7)
8ff69000 8ff7b000   Tosrfhid Tosrfhid.sys Thu Mar 01 02:53:10 2007 (45E68666)
8ff7b000 8ff83e80   tosrfbnp tosrfbnp.sys Mon Nov 20 03:55:14 2006 (45616D72)
8ff84000 8ff9b000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:53:29 2008 (47919059)
8ff9b000 8ffa5180   tosrfusb tosrfusb.sys Wed Feb 28 08:27:05 2007 (45E58329)
8ffab000 8ffb8000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:43 2008 (47918F77)
8ffb8000 8ffbfd80   tcusb    tcusb.sys    Sat Oct 28 00:25:50 2006 (4542DBCE)
8ffc0000 8ffca000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:36:12 2008 (47918C4C)
8ffca000 8ffd9000   monitor  monitor.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:52:19 2008 (47919013)
8ffd9000 8fff4000   luafv    luafv.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:30:35 2008 (47918AFB)
978f0000 97af1000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
97b10000 97b19000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
97b30000 97b3e000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
9b007000 9b0b6000   spsys    spsys.sys    Thu Jun 21 20:33:02 2007 (467B18BE)
9b0b6000 9b0c6000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:03 2008 (479190B7)
9b0c6000 9b0f0000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:53:58 2008 (47919076)
9b0f0000 9b0fa000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:55:40 2008 (479190DC)
9b0fa000 9b10d000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:03 2008 (479190B7)
9b10d000 9b178000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:55:21 2008 (479190C9)
9b178000 9b195000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:29:11 2008 (47918AA7)
9b195000 9b1ae000   bowser   bowser.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:28:26 2008 (47918A7A)
9b1ae000 9b1c3000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:54:45 2008 (479190A5)
9b1c3000 9b1e3000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:28:44 2008 (47918A8C)
9b1e3000 9b1fd000   sdbus    sdbus.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:32:56 2008 (47918B88)
9c401000 9c420000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:28:33 2008 (47918A81)
9c420000 9c459000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Sat Jan 19 00:28:40 2008 (47918A88)
9c459000 9c471000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Sat Jan 19 00:28:35 2008 (47918A83)
9c471000 9c498000   srv2     srv2.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:29:14 2008 (47918AAA)
9c498000 9c4e4000   srv      srv.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:29:25 2008 (47918AB5)
9c4e4000 9c4fa000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:28:02 2008 (47918A62)
9c4fc000 9c5da000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 04:55:32 2006 (453C8384)
9c5da000 9c5e4000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:32 2006 (45080528)
9c5e4000 9c5f0000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Jan 19 00:56:07 2008 (479190F7)
9c5f0000 9c5fb000   sbapifs  sbapifs.sys  Tue Jun 12 09:17:03 2007 (466E9CCF)
9c5fb000 9c5ff460   tosrfnds tosrfnds.sys Wed Jan 05 23:42:41 2005 (41DCC1C1)

Unloaded modules:
8ff7b000 8ff84000   tosrfbnp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8ff4d000 8ff69000   tosrfbd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8ff9b000 8ffa6000   tosrfusb.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8ff69000 8ff7b000   Tosrfhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9c5fb000 9c600000   tosrfnds.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
ce00a000 ce0c8000   hiber_iaStor
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8ff7b000 8ff84000   tosrfbnp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8ff4d000 8ff69000   tosrfbd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8ff9b000 8ffa6000   tosrfusb.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8ff69000 8ff7b000   Tosrfhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9c5fb000 9c600000   tosrfnds.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
cde02000 cdec0000   hiber_iaStor
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8ff7b000 8ff84000   tosrfbnp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8ff4d000 8ff69000   tosrfbd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8fff4000 8ffff000   tosrfusb.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8ff69000 8ff7b000   Tosrfhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9c5fb000 9c600000   tosrfnds.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8ff94000 8ffab000   usbccgp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8ff86000 8ff8f000   tosrfbnp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8ff58000 8ff74000   tosrfbd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8ff4d000 8ff58000   tosrfusb.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8ff74000 8ff86000   Tosrfhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8ff8f000 8ff94000   tosrfnds.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
b9e0b000 b9ec9000   hiber_iaStor
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8ff94000 8ffab000   usbccgp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8d49f000 8d4b9000   sdbus.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8fff4000 8fffc000   drmkaud.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9c4e4000 9c4fc000   parport.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
88df3000 88e00000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
88b26000 88be4000   dump_iaStor.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8f7b3000 8f7bc000   kbdhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
1: kd> dds 897334e8
897334e8  00000086
897334ec  00000000
897334f0  badb0d00
897334f4  00000000
897334f8  00000000
897334fc  8467f4f8
89733500  00000000
89733504  00000000
89733508  00000000
8973350c  00000000
89733510  00000015
89733514  00000000
89733518  00000000
8973351c  89730023
89733520  00000023
89733524  00000000
89733528  00000000
8973352c  00000016
89733530  829de5b0 hal!KfLowerIrql+0x64
89733534  89733db0
89733538  00000030
8973353c  84f48348
89733540  86dbe092
89733544  89733634
89733548  00000086
8973354c  00000010
89733550  00000000
89733554  00000008
89733558  00010296
8973355c  8f5b6ded
89733560  00000000
89733564  00000016
1: kd> dds 897336a4
897336a4  897336bc
897336a8  88a7b9c1 tcpip!InetFilterDatagramBySessionInformationAf+0x27
897336ac  00000000
897336b0  897336f8
897336b4  88a7b280 tcpip!UdpDeliverDatagrams+0x108
897336b8  8625e410
897336bc  090c23f3
897336c0  897336f8
897336c4  88a7b3b2 tcpip!UdpDeliverDatagrams+0x23b
897336c8  86c63008
897336cc  897336e0
897336d0  86dbe08a
897336d4  86386e30
897336d8  86256000
897336dc  a811707c
897336e0  00000004
897336e4  a811707c
897336e8  00000014
897336ec  a811707c
897336f0  9cd7f2e0
897336f4  00000000
897336f8  89733744
897336fc  88a73e12 tcpip!UdpReceiveDatagrams+0x112
89733700  00000000
89733704  00000001
89733708  00000000
8973370c  86dbe08a
89733710  89733740
89733714  8973373c
89733718  88ac8c68 tcpip!Ipv4Global
8973371c  8625e398
89733720  897337d4
1: kd> dds 89733558
89733558  00010296
8973355c  8f5b6ded
89733560  00000000
89733564  00000016
89733568  89733634
8973356c  00000014
89733570  84bc9b10
89733574  00001000
89733578  00000086
8973357c  00000086
89733580  897335fc
89733584  86dbe092
89733588  89733630
8973358c  897336c0
89733590  a811707c
89733594  00001000
89733598  807f11e0 tdx!WPP_MAIN_CB
8973359c  807e3392 tdx!TdxEventReceiveMessagesTransportAddress+0x48e
897335a0  84f48348
897335a4  00000016
897335a8  89733634
897335ac  00000014
897335b0  84bc9b10
897335b4  00001000
897335b8  00000086
897335bc  00000086
897335c0  897335fc
897335c4  86dbe092
897335c8  89733630
897335cc  00000000
897335d0  86386e30
897335d4  8625e410
1: kd> dds 897336a4
897336a4  897336bc
897336a8  88a7b9c1 tcpip!InetFilterDatagramBySessionInformationAf+0x27
897336ac  00000000
897336b0  897336f8
897336b4  88a7b280 tcpip!UdpDeliverDatagrams+0x108
897336b8  8625e410
897336bc  090c23f3
897336c0  897336f8
897336c4  88a7b3b2 tcpip!UdpDeliverDatagrams+0x23b
897336c8  86c63008
897336cc  897336e0
897336d0  86dbe08a
897336d4  86386e30
897336d8  86256000
897336dc  a811707c
897336e0  00000004
897336e4  a811707c
897336e8  00000014
897336ec  a811707c
897336f0  9cd7f2e0
897336f4  00000000
897336f8  89733744
897336fc  88a73e12 tcpip!UdpReceiveDatagrams+0x112
89733700  00000000
89733704  00000001
89733708  00000000
8973370c  86dbe08a
89733710  89733740
89733714  8973373c
89733718  88ac8c68 tcpip!Ipv4Global
8973371c  8625e398
89733720  897337d4
1: kd> dds 89733914
89733914  89733948
89733918  888db0b0 ndis!ndisMIndicateNetBufferListsToOpen+0xab
8973391c  02abb1e4
89733920  00000000
89733924  00000000
89733928  00000001
8973392c  00000001
89733930  8500c018
89733934  8f44f500
89733938  00000001
8973393c  00000000
89733940  00000000
89733944  870c60e8
89733948  89733ad4
8973394c  888cd7e3 ndis!ndisMDispatchReceiveNetBufferLists+0x7c
89733950  00592888
89733954  8500c018
89733958  00000000
8973395c  00000001
89733960  00000001
89733964  8f48b968
89733968  00000000
8973396c  00000002
89733970  ffffffff
89733974  89733be4
89733978  82664f9e nt!MmUnmapViewInSystemCache+0x5ab
8973397c  00000200
89733980  00000000
89733984  84679130
89733988  9078a458
8973398c  b94e93d0
89733990  2e081921
1: kd> dds 89733ad4
89733ad4  89733af0
89733ad8  8880e57f ndis!ndisMTopReceiveNetBufferLists+0x2c
89733adc  870c60e8
89733ae0  8f592888
89733ae4  00000000
89733ae8  00000001
89733aec  00000001
89733af0  89733b0c
89733af4  88839d88 ndis!ndisFilterIndicateReceiveNetBufferLists+0x20
89733af8  870c60e8
89733afc  8500c018
89733b00  00000000
89733b04  00000001
89733b08  00000001
89733b0c  89733b28
89733b10  88839d5f ndis!NdisFIndicateReceiveNetBufferLists+0x1b
89733b14  8f48bc10
89733b18  8500c018
89733b1c  00000000
89733b20  00000001
89733b24  00000001
89733b28  89733b64
89733b2c  8feb75a8 pacer!PcFilterReceiveNetBufferLists+0xd2
89733b30  8f48bc10
89733b34  8500c018
89733b38  00000000
89733b3c  00000001
89733b40  00000001
89733b44  8f4d16f0
89733b48  9cc93f88
89733b4c  00000000
89733b50  00000000
1: kd> dds 89733b9c
89733b9c  00000000
89733ba0  8feca023 klim6+0x2023
89733ba4  8f48f940
89733ba8  8500c018
89733bac  00000000
89733bb0  00000001
89733bb4  00000001
89733bb8  00000000
89733bbc  00000000
89733bc0  9cc93f88
89733bc4  8fec9742 klim6+0x1742
89733bc8  9cc93f88
89733bcc  00000001
89733bd0  870c60e8
89733bd4  89733c24
89733bd8  870c66f4
89733bdc  888e02ba ndis!ndisMIndicatePacketsToNetBufferLists+0xe9
89733be0  8f4d16f0
89733be4  8500c018
89733be8  00000000
89733bec  00000001
89733bf0  00000000
89733bf4  863e1e7c
89733bf8  863e1888
89733bfc  84ffeac0
89733c00  870c60e8
89733c04  89733c60
89733c08  00000001
89733c0c  8500c018
89733c10  00000001
89733c14  00000001
89733c18  00000000
1: kd> lmvm kli6
start    end        module name
1: kd> lmvm kl1
start    end        module name
8fe07000 8fe24000   kl1        (deferred)             
    Image path: \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\kl1.sys
    Image name: kl1.sys
    Timestamp:        Wed Apr 16 06:21:59 2008 (4805D347)
    CheckSum:         00021C40
    ImageSize:        0001D000
    Translations:     0000.04b0 0000.04e0 0409.04b0 0409.04e0
1: kd> lmvm klif
start    end        module name
8f9c3000 8f9e6000   klif       (deferred)             
    Image path: \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\klif.sys
    Image name: klif.sys
    Timestamp:        Tue May 15 04:40:47 2007 (4649720F)
    CheckSum:         00029CCF
    ImageSize:        00023000
    Translations:     0000.04b0 0000.04e0 0409.04b0 0409.04e0
1: kd> klim6
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Msfs.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Msfs.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for tosporte.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for tosporte.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for iaStor.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for iaStor.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for msrpc.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for msrpc.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for yk60x86.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for yk60x86.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dump_iaStor.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dump_iaStor.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for FwLnk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for FwLnk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for TVALZ_O.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for TVALZ_O.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for tos_sps32.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for tos_sps32.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for spldr.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmdag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmdag.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for NETw4v32.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for NETw4v32.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for tifm21.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for tifm21.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for SynTP.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for SynTP.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for tdcmdpst.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for tdcmdpst.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for tosrfec.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for tosrfec.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for tosrfcom.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for tosrfcom.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for drmk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for drmk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for AGRSM.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for AGRSM.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for RTKVHDA.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for RTKVHDA.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for klif.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for klif.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Fs_Rec.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Fs_Rec.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Null.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Null.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for kl1.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for kl1.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for tosrfbd.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for tosrfbd.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Tosrfhid.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Tosrfhid.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for tosrfbnp.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for tosrfbnp.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for tosrfusb.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for tosrfusb.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for tcusb.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for tcusb.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for TSDDD.dll
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for TSDDD.dll
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for cdd.dll
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for cdd.dll
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for spsys.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for spsys.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for secdrv.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for secdrv.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for sbapifs.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for sbapifs.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for tosrfnds.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for tosrfnds.sys
Couldn't resolve error at 'lim6'
1: kd> lmvm klim6
start    end        module name
8fec8000 8fecf000   klim6    T (no symbols)           
    Loaded symbol image file: klim6.sys
    Image path: \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\klim6.sys
    Image name: klim6.sys
    Timestamp:        Wed Apr 04 06:59:01 2007 (461384F5)
    CheckSum:         0000582D
    ImageSize:        00007000
    Translations:     0000.04b0 0000.04e0 0409.04b0 0409.04e0
1: kd> lmvm tdx.sys
start    end        module name
1: kd> lmvm tdx
start    end        module name
807e0000 807f6000   tdx        (pdb symbols)          RV\tdx.pdb\CFB0726BF9864FDDA4B793D5E641E5531\tdx.pdb
    Loaded symbol image file: tdx.sys
    Mapped memory image file: RV\tdx.sys\479190EE16000\tdx.sys
    Image path: \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\tdx.sys
    Image name: tdx.sys
    Timestamp:        Sat Jan 19 00:55:58 2008 (479190EE)
    CheckSum:         0001391F
    ImageSize:        00016000
    File version:     6.0.6001.18000
    Product version:  6.0.6001.18000
    File flags:       0 (Mask 3F)
    File OS:          40004 NT Win32
    File type:        3.6 Driver
    File date:        00000000.00000000
    Translations:     0409.04b0
    CompanyName:      Microsoft Corporation
    ProductName:      Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
    InternalName:     tdx.sys
    OriginalFilename: tdx.sys
    ProductVersion:   6.0.6001.18000
    FileVersion:      6.0.6001.18000 (longhorn_rtm.080118-1840)
    FileDescription:  TDI Translation Driver
    LegalCopyright:   © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
1: kd> lmvm tdx
start    end        module name
807e0000 807f6000   tdx        (pdb symbols)          RV\tdx.pdb\CFB0726BF9864FDDA4B793D5E641E5531\tdx.pdb
    Loaded symbol image file: tdx.sys
    Mapped memory image file: RV\tdx.sys\479190EE16000\tdx.sys
    Image path: \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\tdx.sys
    Image name: tdx.sys
    Timestamp:        Sat Jan 19 00:55:58 2008 (479190EE)
    CheckSum:         0001391F
    ImageSize:        00016000
    File version:     6.0.6001.18000
    Product version:  6.0.6001.18000
    File flags:       0 (Mask 3F)
    File OS:          40004 NT Win32
    File type:        3.6 Driver
    File date:        00000000.00000000
    Translations:     0409.04b0
    CompanyName:      Microsoft Corporation
    ProductName:      Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
    InternalName:     tdx.sys
    OriginalFilename: tdx.sys
    ProductVersion:   6.0.6001.18000
    FileVersion:      6.0.6001.18000 (longhorn_rtm.080118-1840)
    FileDescription:  TDI Translation Driver
    LegalCopyright:   © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
```


----------



## Mahukka (Apr 23, 2008)

Hi jcgriff2...

Thanks for that. After the crash occurred Microsoft Problems and solutions said I should run the Kaspersky Antivirus tool. I took your advice and update to the latest version of Kerspersky (2009 Edition) yesterday. 

With regard to the Toshiba drivers...do these become available under windows update or do I manually have to check the Toshiba website for individual drivers cause im not exactly sure which ones are out-dated.

Thanks

Mahukka


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Mahukka. . .

Glad to hear about Kaspersky.

Regarding Toshiba... there should be a Toshiba Help Site (or similar) link in your system. Click on START and type *Toshiba* and see what comes up. One of the choices presented to you should take you to a Toshiba update site where it will scan your system and list any available updates. I don't have a Toshiba system available to me at this moment to check on this, but I did just perform the same task on an HP, Fujitsu and a Sony Vista laptop - and thus far, only the year-old Fujitsu shows 5 updates. Ironically, there is an installed program that is supposed to do this automatically, but I learned recently from internal Fujitsu system logs that this Fujitsu update program along with several other installed Fujitsu programs have been crashing since the day Vista was installed on it about 2 months before I bought it. How shameful. I found similar instances with HP, Compaq, Sony and Dell. I have not yet checked out the one Toshiba Vista SP1 x64 system here as my 18 yr-old has it and so far is content. 

Please remember that it is my opinion that the Toshiba drivers are out of date. It may be the case where you do in fact have the latest versions installed. I just don't like seeing brand new Vista systems with OEM (Original Equipment Manufacturer) drivers pre-dating the Operating System (OS) that they were intended for - Vista SP1.

I mention all of this as a brand new HP dv71020us x64 Vista SP1 system here came with a few programs/drivers that incredibly are not compatible with Vista SP1. I only came upon them because I experienced intermittent system freezes and checked the Event Viewer & WERCON. Although no information was listed on the freezes, I did notice that there were several programs that were hanging at boot-up. Luckily this occurred within the 14-day retailer return period - and I am now on my 4th system in 3 weeks. However, the hanging-programs issues involving HP programs like QuickPlay persisted and I found they were adding over 2 minutes to boot-up, not to mention subsequent crashes when attempting to re-start themselves. I checked HP's site and they offer no solution at this time as they are "working on it". My solution was to un-install QuickPlay and disable the other services interfering with this system.

I would also suggest that you check your Event Viewer for the following error as I have seen it on several new Vista SP1 systems - including this HP and my 18 yr-old's Toshiba:

```
[b]
[COLOR=red]Error	8/19/2008 21:54:23	WMI	10	None[/COLOR]

Event filter with query "SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent
 WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND 
TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 99" could not be reactivated in 
namespace "//./root/CIMV2" because of error 0x80041003. Events cannot 
be delivered through this filter until the problem is corrected.
[/b]
```
The line in red is how you would see it looking in the Event Viewer *Custom Views* - *Administrative Events* log. Double-click on it to see the detailed portion listed in the above code box. If you do find this error, there is a Microsoft hofix avaiable, kb950375. 

If you have any questions or would like additional assistance with Toshiba or the Vista SP1 hotfix, please post back.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------

